# lagg(4) interface output errors



## pva (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm running FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1 on an ASRock C2550DI4 motherboard with two built-in Intel i210 NICs, which I've aggregated together with lagg(4). The NICs are connected to a HP 1810-8Gv2 switch, and the ports trunked together there.

/etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_igb0="up" 
ifconfig_igb1="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport igb0 laggport igb1 10.0.1.250/24"
defaultrouter="10.0.1.1"
```
`ifconfig`

```
igb0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=403bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether bc:5f:f4:xx:xx:xx
        inet6 fe80::be5f:f4ff:fefd:aa6b%igb0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
igb1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=403bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether bc:5f:f4:xx:xx:xx
        inet6 fe80::be5f:f4ff:fefd:aa6c%igb1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lagg0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=403bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether bc:5f:f4:xx:xx:xx
        inet 10.0.1.250 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.0.1.255 
        inet6 fe80::be5f:f4ff:fefd:aa6b%lagg0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
        laggproto lacp lagghash l2,l3,l4
        laggport: igb1 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
        laggport: igb0 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
```
However, when I started a `zfs send`, I noticed that the _lagg0_ interface began racking up output errors at quite a rate:
`netstat -i`

```
Name    Mtu Network       Address              Ipkts Ierrs Idrop    Opkts Oerrs  Coll
igb0   1500 <Link#1>      bc:5f:f4:xx:xx:xx 882192665     0     0 912281661     0     0
igb0   1500 fe80::be5f:f4 fe80::be5f:f4ff:f        0     -     -        3     -     -
igb1   1500 <Link#2>      bc:5f:f4:xx:xx:xx 89864842     0     0   144687     0     0
igb1   1500 fe80::be5f:f4 fe80::be5f:f4ff:f        0     -     -        4     -     -
lo0   16384 <Link#3>                          161702     0     0   161703     0     0
lo0   16384 localhost     ::1                      0     -     -        0     -     -
lo0   16384 fe80::1%lo0   fe80::1                  0     -     -        0     -     -
lo0   16384 your-net      localhost           161689     -     -   161701     -     -
lagg0  1500 <Link#4>      bc:5f:f4:xx:xx:xx 971881690     0     0 912242401 15910     0
lagg0  1500 10.0.1.0      10.0.1.250        971899791     -     - 1851000679     -     -
lagg0  1500 fe80::be5f:f4 fe80::be5f:f4ff:f        0     -     -        4     -     -
```
Interestingly, the individual interfaces (_igb0_ and _igb1_) don't show any errors. In addition, the switch reports that no packets have been received with an error either on the individual ports or the trunk. The switch also says that the ports are connected at 1000 Mbps/full duplex.

Since I can't find any indication of the errors in any of the system logs either, might anybody have a suggestion as to where I should go looking next? Maybe try some kernel tunables or other system utilities besides `netstat`?

Finally, for completeness sake, below are two Munin graphs showing that the errors go hand in hand with outbound _lagg0_ traffic.


----------

